# Jaguar XKR Black Edition



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*This was done a while back now and still having to catch up on write ups i thought i would get back in the swing of it with this one....the client...who's Bentley Arnage I did...seen here.... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267482&highlight=bentley+arnage was keen to get this looking pristine for his trip to France....heres what it looked like....
































































Was then moved to an area where i could get on with the cleaning stages....and to find the rest of the issues....Ragdoll Cats....3 of them all using this and the owners XK8 as a sun lounger....














































As you will see from some of these pictures there is nothing coming back from the paint at all....



















The car was washed and cleansed in the usual manner...wheels first etc etc etc....the roof was treated to a good brush and wash then an extraction....it was then left overnight to fully dry out ready for some protection....

The odd spec of dust...fibres that were flying around were tended to with this....










Leaving it all ready for some protection that was in the form of Fabsil....










First coat was brushed on with a 2 inch brush and left to dry....the second coat was applied via trigger spray and left these results....























































With the roof out of the way it was defect spotting time under lights....









































































After a successful session on the bonnet it looked like this....





































And after a wipedown with IPA x3 this is what was left....














































By the way the polish in question....with a finishing pad....










But you just know that aint gonna be good enough for me...and it wasnt....anyway on with the rest of the job in hand....



















And the same combo gave these results on the front wing....





































Moving on to the door....which is in a bit of a state....




























Or should i say was in a bit of a state....




























Rear quarter was fairing no better....





































Bumper was treat to the same treatment....



















Moving over the boot lid it he was looking a little left out....



















So i gave him a little spruce to ease his tension....



















And this is pretty much all the pad and polish combo couldnt shift....again...do i hide my work...not according to this picture....










So spot pad out and wella....(not the hair care product)....





































With the boot lid looking comfy it was onto the other side starting with the rear quarter this time....




























Slight scratch....










And gone....










Carrying on....



















Lower of the NS door looked like this....



















And a small scratch to the side of the door handle....




























At this point I would post some pictures of the near side front wing....but alas they have disappeared....so I will jump straight to a few light source images for your pleasure....































































































































And a couple of ghostly shadow light shots...




























As i said earlier this was never going to be enough for me and as always going above and beyond the call of duty I hit the whole thing with Nanotech Super Gloss...Stripped of all masking and readied it for Zaino....of which Z2 was activated with ZFX and 3 coats with Z6 were applied...it then had a coat of ZCS with a wipedown of Z6 10-15 minutes later leaving a stunning cat ready to purr through France....

Enjoy....









































































Anyway enough of all the beating about the bush pictures...lets get it outside....































































































































It was then moved back to its original beauty spot for some pictures from whence it came....


















































































And to combat the Ragdoll cats....










Will leave you with a simple but stunning picture...says it all really....










Hope you enjoyed the write up and thanks again for dropping in on another Reflectology paint recondition....

*​


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fantastic work 
Good turnaround.
Shame about the parking location.

Problem is, so many times I see lovely cars like this being abused by their owners because they tend to have too much money to care.  I won't be letting any small furry animals near my Jaguar, that's for sure!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice as usual

ive done a few black cars of late and have used zaino on them 

it does suit a black car , and shows off the shapes very well

the big cat looks very slick,well done again

Russ,have a look at the wolfgang range for a good deep gloss for darks:thumb:
zaino i tend to use on cars ,whose owners want something quick and easy to maintain and wolfgang for those that like appling wax


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning work Russ! :thumb:


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just showed this to my cousin who has a 59' plate XK. 

He's now getting it detailed in the next month! Great work!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russel


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Fantastic work
> Good turnaround.
> Shame about the parking location.
> 
> ...


Dont think its a case of having too much money....its about the non educated and once the 2 weeks i had spent up there had passed he had spent a lot of money on products to keep them looking as good as they possibly can....he also spent a few hundred quid on a water filter system....

Most of the damage came from the dealership in all honesty as he had only had it a matter of weeks....the cats though could have been controlled better....



Dave182 said:


> Just showed this to my cousin who has a 59' plate XK.
> 
> He's now getting it detailed in the next month! Great work!


Well you know where i am....

Thanks to those who have left comments and feedback....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Due to it being a beast of a car it only needs your perfection put on it . Absolutely marvellous work .


----------



## giveus-alook (Oct 12, 2011)

Great job,I had too look twice at the photo of the drivers side when it was parked on the drive, with the reflection so good could only work out the side mirror, nearly invisible . Grand job, how long did it take you to do?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Well done, great job on great car, :thumb:.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks chaps....


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice work Russel, that is a stunning looking car in Black.

Kev


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Stunning reflections!!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Got one of these on a monthly maintenance. Needs a little tlc like this one tbh. Great cars.


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Lovely work and lovely car. I had a go in a French Blue XK-RS with the 550bhp engine at Jaguar's test track and it was incredible.

Just a tip for photographing black cars - turn the exposure down. A digital camera tries to make dark colours lighter in 'auto' mode. If you turn the exposure down (I know it sounds the wrong way round) it will make the blacks much blacker and stop the surroundings looking over-exposed...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Lovely work and lovely car. I had a go in a French Blue XK-RS with the 550bhp engine at Jaguar's test track and it was incredible.
> 
> Just a tip for photographing black cars - turn the exposure down. A digital camera tries to make dark colours lighter in 'auto' mode. If you turn the exposure down (I know it sounds the wrong way round) it will make the blacks much blacker and stop the surroundings looking over-exposed...


no chance mate....auto all day for me....cant do any of that camera trickery....point click and then its all down to me and my positioning and angles not someone elses handy work like some....:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Lovely result Russ, although I bet the after pics really don't do it justice :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

alxg said:


> Lovely result Russ, although I bet the after pics really don't do it justice :thumb:


correct mate...really could have done with some summer this year....but at least they arent manufactured....:lol:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Reflectology = Perfectology nothing more to say :argie:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Kotsos said:


> Reflectology = Perfectology nothing more to say :argie:


cheers mate....there are a few terminology's coming through now and i love them all...


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work yet again Russ, well done


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..that jag was caned.magnificent mate.standard.


----------



## Ghaf (May 10, 2011)

Great write up mate car looks amazing


----------

